# Angelina Jolie vs Megan Fox Comparison Chart



## Happy

So who wins? Lets see this chart...

​ 
It looks like Angelina Jolie is the winner, but Megan Fox is still young. She will someday catch up and probably surpass Angelina in terms of popularity. Right? Who gives a damn. :dry: By the way everyone, nothing is happening and everything is peaceful in the middle east. *rolls eyes*


----------



## εmptε

*=/ Umm... Where did you see Angie winning? Megan was clearly the winner when she came in First & Second as the sexiest women ever. D:*


----------



## Happy

Ookami said:


> *=/ Umm... Where did you see Angie winning? Megan was clearly the winner when she came in First & Second as the sexiest women ever. D:*


Oh ya, that clearly surpasses Angelina's career and philanthropy. :dry:


----------



## thehigher

uhhhh MEGHAN duhhhhhh


----------



## εmptε

Lance said:


> Oh ya, that clearly surpasses Angelina's career and philanthropy. :dry:


*
Ummm... Yep.
*


----------



## Happy

*Sigh* What a superficial society.:sad:


----------



## εmptε

*Umm... Yep. :happy:*


----------



## Closet Extrovert

You know, when I read the topic on the board, I thought, Megan Fox, but looking at the chart now...Neither! (I'm not a fan of Angelina...)


----------



## slowriot

Brian Austin Green? She just lost major points on my part.

I'd say Angelina


----------



## Liontiger

Whoa now, Angelina wins hands-down. She's hotter and more sophisticated on so many levels. Besides, if you open up Megan's head, you can hear the ocean.


----------



## de l'eau salée

Wow... ......​


----------



## DayLightSun

The way I see it is Megan is just starting out.
Angie has established her role in Hollywood very well.
She will be known for a very long time. 
Megan is hot and it looks like she will be a force to be re ken with in the future. 
But we still don't know where her career will go.


----------



## thehigher

Meghan may be smart. You never know until you set someone down. Plus she'd prolly flirt a lot better than most just from the looks of her.


----------



## Liontiger

thehigher said:


> Meghan may be smart. You never know until you set someone down. Plus she'd prolly flirt a lot better than most just from the looks of her.


Perhaps I am being too harsh on her because of my own biases. I'm mostly basing my judgements of her on something she said that got me a bit riled: "I think people are born bisexual and then make subconscious choices based on the pressures of society. I have no question in my mind about being bisexual. But I'm also a hypocrite: I would never date a girl who was bisexual, because that means they also sleep with men, and men are so dirty that I'd never want to sleep with a girl who had slept with a man."

I give her credit for recognizing her own hipocrisy, but...what? Looking back at it now, perhaps she is just confused, as all people have the right to be from time to time. That being said, I still think Angelina is better ^^

In any case, here's a little Megan for you all.


----------



## Happy

Angelina was more beautiful than Megan when she was at that age.


----------



## mcgooglian

I never saw the appeal to Jolie so Fox ftw.


----------



## thehigher

Liontiger said:


> Perhaps I am being too harsh on her because of my own biases. I'm mostly basing my judgements of her on something she said that got me a bit riled: "I think people are born bisexual and then make subconscious choices based on the pressures of society. I have no question in my mind about being bisexual. But I'm also a hypocrite: I would never date a girl who was bisexual, because that means they also sleep with men, and men are so dirty that I'd never want to sleep with a girl who had slept with a man."
> 
> I give her credit for recognizing her own hipocrisy, but...what? Looking back at it now, perhaps she is just confused, as all people have the right to be from time to time. That being said, I still think Angelina is better ^^
> 
> In any case, here's a little Megan for you all.


I can understand her bisexual idea. Yet I do not understand her "dirty men" idea. I take showers....frequently thanks. 


Oh and thanks for that picture. It's turning me on.


----------



## vanWinchester

Brian Austin is a nice dude. Liked his movies. At least the ones I saw. 
Then again, I love Angelina a lot. She is...a very interesting person. I like her strenght and her talents a lot. But who knows. Meg is still young, so let's wait and see I guess.

(BTW: A bag of rice fell on the floor in China)


----------



## Ninja Nem

Meghan Fox has toe thumbs.


----------



## Bean

Nocturne said:


> Meghan Fox has toe thumbs.


omg, ewww.

I really don't even see the comparison. Angelina is so much hotter, sexier, and downright yummy, that girl just doesn't hold a candle.

and that pic of younger Angelina? Wow!


----------

